# Flower beds and tree irrigation times?



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

So I completed the tuna can test today to find out how long for each zone. But I don't know what to do about the two trees as well as drip line in flower beds. Is there a general amount of time to run these or a way to measure? I also have drip line run underneath my he'll strip that I have no idea how long to run.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Drip line underneath your hellstrip? Wow, well done.....most just use rotors and water more than their dirt.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Drip line underneath your hellstrip? Wow, well done.....most just use rotors and water more than their dirt.


Ya not sure how I feel about the use of the drip line. I didn't realize it was there until after the build was complete, no idea why the builder chose to go that route.


----------

